

Show HN: Blackhole – semantic and modular SASS / CSS framework - alinseba
http://www.html5depot.com/blackhole

======
blackhole
This looks like a nice CSS framework, but I am beginning to regret my choice
of username.

~~~
alinseba
Hehe, no problem. Thanks for the feedback.

------
mosselman
I like Jane Doe

